
The Tao of Programming - desantis
https://thinkdiffere.net/the-tao-of-programming-4dbe01178ed4
======
hcs
Is this essentially just the book [1], by way of two reformattings [2][3],
with some links added?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tao_of_Programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tao_of_Programming)

[2]
[http://web.archive.org/web/19981202010115/http://misspiggy.g...](http://web.archive.org/web/19981202010115/http://misspiggy.gsfc.nasa.gov/tao.html)

[3] [http://www.mit.edu/~xela/tao.html](http://www.mit.edu/~xela/tao.html)

~~~
desantis
Yes, I wanted a cleaner version to share with friends.

~~~
mikejholly
Enjoyed the cleaned up format!

------
victorhugo31337
Excellent programming wisdom.

